# Revell 1/32nd F-14A -- good kit?



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I have long wanted one of Tamiya's big F-14 kits, but they've always been out of my price range. During this past weekend's trek to Hobby Lobby, I found the Revell kit of the same subject in the same scale. I think this is a Revell of Germany kit -- but I can't say for certain. I figured it had to be worth the $20 I paid for it (marked $39.99 but snagged during Hobby Lobby's 50-percent-off sale), but I'm curious -- among you guys who have done _far_ more modeling of military aircraft than I have, how good is this kit? Will any of the aftermarket accessories available -- for the Tamiya kit, I presume -- work with this one, and what's worth getting for it? I suspect I'll build it "in-flight" ... in the far-flung future when I decide I'm ready to tackle this kit!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

In a Detail and scale (#9) book There was a review a long while back from 1982. Anyway that F-14 was a Revell release as an F-14A way back around 1980. It and the Tamiya Tomcat are from the same period of time. The mag said that The Tamiya kit was better than Revells in some areas and Revell's better than Tamiya's in others (cockpit). It depends on if you want to spend 3 or 4 times more money for the Tamiya. 
That Revell Germany release you have is the original Revell F-14A with additional detail pieces added for the D like reworked cockpit and new ejection seats. I liked it so much after a model club buddy showed me theirs that I bought one eventually even though I have 3 of the original kits in the stash.
You cannot go wrong for the 20.00 you spent on it. Hell I paid 20.00 for the original release back in 1980! 

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------

